
Don’t Flock to GitHub Just Yet - abhaykumar_
https://medium.com/opsdev/dont-flock-to-github-just-yet-32190e65849e
======
prennert
They also have other weird things going on. Like GitHub actions which are
billed by the "minute". Just that windows minutes are two GitHub minutes and
macOS minutes are 10 GitHub minutes. And there I thought minutes were 60
seconds (an SI unit)...

Why not being honest and call it credits?

Not to say that a few months after introducing GitHub actions the few
"minutes" got reduced from 10k to 2k.

~~~
NullPrefix
Next step would be showing price in $, but not USD.

------
will_raw
Repost

